
6 things you didn't know about Microsoft's megadeal to buy LinkedIn - swyx
https://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/4ny35k/6_things_you_didnt_know_about_microsofts_megadeal/
======
scholia
Link should be to
[http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/blog/techflash/2016/...](http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/blog/techflash/2016/06/microsoft-
linkedin-acquisition-msft-lnkd-price.html)

